# What are the qualifications for those who will work as electricians?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

electrician's qualifications: not dead yet

tool list: screwdriver, pliars

education: not dead yet


(by the way, for your location, that's top notch work ! )


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

wildleg said:


> electrician's qualifications: not dead yet
> 
> tool list: screwdriver, pliars
> 
> ...


:laughing:

Roger That! The lack of knowledge or qualifications for those who are not from the UK and USA is hard to believe! I asked an electrician from Jordan about this and he looked at me as if I was crazy! 

The ways in which unlicensed or certified persons work here in the Middle East is scary. 

I have video clips and images that will prove my point; and I will be sharing them when I get home next week and in the coming months.

I watched some "electricians" :whistling2: working on some fixtures under a car port at the dental clinic and they were installing 3 wires to be run into the so called raceway that is nothing more than a skinny tube like a broom stick handle, any way he was taping them together before feeding them in the tube! 

The circuit was 20 amps, 230V, single phase using two wire and the colors were Brown,(Hot Leg), Blue (Neutral) and Red! I asked why aren't you using the Green with Yellow stripe instead of Red for the Earth (EGC) conductor and he looked at me as if to say, what's your problem we do this all of the time! 

It was not work under my watch so I put the pictures into my library for future use and will show this one soon.

Were you an Expat?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nope, native US. been around the block once tho.


----------



## mylocalelectrician (Mar 15, 2009)

*UK electricians qualifications*

Hi Joe,

To give you some feed back with regards to us electricians in the UK, we have very strict inspection and testing procedures and the " bible " we work from is to BS ( British Standards ) BS7671 17th edition. Google it! also if you are interested in the bad electrical problems i find on my travels as an electrician then please feel free to visit my electricians blog at www.mylocalelectrician.posterous.com.

Hope this helps and would be great to hear from you,

Gary.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Thanks Gary: I am familiar with BS7671*



mylocalelectrician said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> To give you some feed back with regards to us electricians in the UK, we have very strict inspection and testing procedures and the " bible " we work from is to BS ( British Standards ) BS7671 17th edition. Google it! also if you are interested in the bad electrical problems i find on my travels as an electrician then please feel free to visit my electricians blog at www.mylocalelectrician.posterous.com.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Gary: 

I am familiar with BS7671 because we are using the 17th edition here now in IRAQ to explain the various systems to the electricians from the USA. I know many UK electricians here and have discovered that they are really good electricians and their requirements for licensing are very stringent. 

I have a file showing similiar rules and terms used in the NEC. 

I give credit to those who can terminate a 4 core 240 mm SWA cable into the bottom of a cabinet for the supply to the main lugs. 

Some say it takes 4 hours? 

Did I use the correct terms? I will stop by your shop soon! Thanks again.

PS: Jobs are available here! We just sent 40 UK electricians to Afganistan. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*I joined your forum!*

Gary:

I just joined your Forum, please join mine now at: www.askcodeman.com

I see where your shop is well stocked and with a great deal of information. I will spend time there and hope that I can learn more about BS7671 and systems. 

I have questions too about some of the wiring and equipment used. :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Whats wrong? Breakers are on a Din Rail. Couldn't be done better,

Frank


----------

